# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  HDBOX Manager V1.8 released!

## mohamed73

:Managment software V1.8 for HD-Box: 
More features for Android, IPhone and more …(HOT) Added support for our  new SensorV2 to our apps, details soon on our website and our official  support section:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Direct download link:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Android updates:*  Added support for SensorV2;Added communication bridge between HDBOX Manger and Android App;Ability to run plans from HDBOX Manager using the communication bridge, including plans for: Pin Lock – 4 and 6 digits,Pattern Lock plans – ability to select number of dots and from simple/advanced/expert patterns,Backup Pin Lock plans – 4 and 6 digits,Password Lock plans – load list from file;Animated pattern code preview in main interface;Easier  buttons for Universal ADB and ADB PreAuth, both accessible from main  interface. If your android phone is having broken touch, use Direct  Control option and then select Adb Pre-Auth from keyboar and mouse  screen;ADB Tools disabled in HDBOX Manger until we update the  coding in that area, please use ADB tool from Android APP to quickly  unlock your device if device got ADB activated;  *IPhone and IPad updates:*  Added support for SensorV2;Added  a way to Configure code detection type and trigger. Can select absolute  mode ( 5+- to 400 +- values ) and/or relative mode ( 5% to 100%  values). To switch betwen the two modes, click the label next to the  sensor value;Adjusted sensor UI – range is 0 to 1024 maximum,  *Mac EFI App updates:*  Added support for SensorV2;The  new sensorV2 Will allow you to actually use 0 for the EFI timer value  and perform mac firmware unlock much more faster without opening the  computer. Great for the new IMAC where the screen is glued to the body. 
As always, if any suggestions regarding this update please let us know as we are working to perfect our tools,
Best regards
HDBox support team.

----------

